# Barbers Marine Rant



## KingMe!!!

First off I'll start with a post that I started a few weeks back raving about how well I felt I was treated by Barbers Marine staff while going through the ordering and waiting for my new boat process. Buying a new boat regardless of your budget and how much you spend, in my opinion is big freaking deal that can affect the family in many ways both good and bad. So lets back up to day one, ordering day. We specked our boat out and was told it would be about five to six weeks before our boat would be at Barbers. No biggie so I ask how long after that can we take it home? I'm told just a few days. Cool right. So boat arrives at Barbers a little more than two weeks ago. But Barbers has no electronics or trailer for the boat. Now in my mind I'm thinking it would have made good business sense to have that stuff already there waiting for the new boat and customer. However I go over to see my new boat and realize the electronics are not going to fit because the manufacturer installed a different gauge package than we thought I was getting. I bring it to there attention only to feel as though I was getting blown off. Installment day comes up, guess what they are not going to fit so now I have to change my electronics that are now actually gonna cost me more money. I try and express my frustration with management because of the delay in a problem that could have been solved the week prior but only to make me feel as it were my fault because I ordered the wrong electronics in the first place. Still no trailer by the way. So new electronics get installed last Thursday and I express that id really like to start using my boat and ask how long on my trailer. I'm told the same thing as I'm told the week before. "Probably middle of next week" That's when I realize they have no earthly idea. So the proposal is made that I can go ahead and accept the boat and sign all paper work and use it from there facility. Just call and they will put it in the water for me. Cool, I can do that for a week till my trailer gets here right. So I make arrangements for yesterday (Sat, the 14th). Ill be there at ten a.m. to take my boat out. Sales guy even text me to confirm at 0830 Saturday morning. Well I show up and no boats in the water. I call sales guy and he's like "oh your here, I'll get them right on it". Needless to say I sat there for the next hour watching boat after boat get dropped in the water with only half of them with owners there to even recover them. I felt like I had been sold a boat but was not a paying customer of their dry stack so I was obviously being put on the back burner so to speak. After an hour of waiting I finally walk over to my boat only to discover that nothing has been set up so I begin to unpackage everything so that I even have the dock lines to tie off everything was still in its packaging from the factory. Not only that but I discover that the 300 ft of anchor line that I ordered with the boat at buying time shrunk to half its size. So while I'm unpackaging all of my cushions here comes the forklift operator. Must have been the text I sent to sails guy. Anyways I tell him to come back because I'm having to unpackage everything and that had I known it needed to be done I would have been there doing it in that hour I had to kill right. 
So finally we get in the water and can enjoy our boat a little and my wife tells me that while I was dealing with the boat she saw our sailsman outside but once he saw her he did a 180 to dodge her. Tells ya a lot about character I guess. So long story short, I have a new boat with no trailer and no idea when I will have one and a first experience with Barbers marina service that isn't worth a flip. Then upon my return one of the dock hands ask me if I'm gonna continue to keep it with them in their dry stack. Lol..are you kidding me.
There's many places in and around Pensacola to buy a boat and if your considering using the services here I hope you take my story into consideration. 
Thanks for reading


----------



## Snagged Line

Bummer..... Hopefully your day out on the water was a blast. This will eventually be like an x-wife story and it will matter less and less.
Lets see some pics of your new sled. If the deck is bloody, all the better...(unless it's the salesman's Blood...lol)


----------



## Badbagger

Wow, I would not be happy either. I give you credit, I'd have snapped on the spot. Someone does not have their sh*t together.


----------



## KingMe!!!

*Yes exactly*



Badbagger said:


> Wow, I would not be happy either. I give you credit, I'd have snapped on the spot. Someone does not have their sh*t together.


That's basically what I expressed to a dock hand yesterday. For a facility like this to not have it together is very disappointing.


----------



## tbaxl

Well, i used to keep my boat there, if there was an issues it was immediately handled but you story would have put me over the edge as well. Very unlike them, i would be on the phone with Hanna if she is still there to get the ball moving.


----------



## NKlamerus

Be sure to leave a review on Google as well. 

Absolute crap and i hope they get whats coming!!


----------



## welldoya

Thanks for posting. This kind of stuff is good for the boating community to know.


----------



## GyMcc

Ran across your post this morning and felt I needed to register to this forum and give a reply. I know some forums look down on rants by new members, and if so here, I apologize. No offense intended, but I'm glad to see these guys called out publicly.
I too had a very similar experience with Barbers when I purchased my new Sailfish 270 a couple months ago.
I also had a great experience and was impressed with them, until I signed the sales contract and handed over my down payment.
I was also told rigging would only take 3 days, mine took 33. The only reason mine got done when it did is because I was there every day after the first 2 weeks to find out what they hadn't done that day.
I also watched the one salesman do 180's when he saw me there. Made numerous phone calls and sent numerous text messages to that salesman, none of hem returned. Hence, the need to go there to find out why nobody is working on the rigging.
My gauges were also in the wrong place from the factory, although my electronics did fit, they're on the right side of the console giving my passenger a great view of that big beautiful screen. Gauges were supposed to be shipped loose, either factory didn't follow directions or salesman didn't tell them.
Ordered taco 380 outriggers, after two weeks I'm told that for some reason they are not compatible with my hard top. That salesman takes it upon himself to order another model and brand that I didn't want without telling me. Keep in mind I'm there every day trying to get someone to start rigging the boat. I told them to cancel those and order a different brand that will work for me and what I want to do. He tells me they cost about 500-600 less and he'll cut me a check for the difference. He then finds them at some place off google for a similar price and won't refund the difference.they arrive 2 weeks after I finally take delivery and have to take the boat back to have them installed.
Watched numerous boats get bought, rigged and delivered while mine sat there. Everything was on hand (or so I was told) before my boat arrived at the dealership.
This is just the beginning, I could go on and on for pages. I've still got a list of unresolved issues but don't trust them to touch it.
That salesman your referring to is about as shady of a boat salesman as I've ever run across. A place with a reputation such as Barbers should provide so much better service then they do. This is my eighth boat that I've purchased, first from Barbers, and by far the worst experience of any of them.i only intend to keep this boat for a year or two, then will be moving up again, I will not buy the next one from them.
Being that I just registered and this is my first reply, this may not be welcome. I'm sure I'll get blasted. But I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with such a bad experience from them.
I'm a firm believer on getting the word out when you get bad service, therefore I wanted to jump in and share my experience also.
On the other hand, hope you enjoy your new boat and hope to see you on the water some time.


----------



## X-Shark

> Gauges were supposed to be shipped loose, either factory didn't follow directions or salesman didn't tell them.


I'd believe the Salesman did not stress your request to the manufacture.


Details, Details, Details.......It's All in the details.....Skip a detail and you get screwup's. 

People wonder why I'm so anal about things? It's to skip the screwup's.

As my son says's "It always cost's more to do it a second time."


I'm sure this thread will get reported back to Barber..... GOOD! I hope the make improvements.


----------



## submariner

wonder what Barbar has to say. I assume someone talked to the owners . I would have thought the salesman and owner knows a happy customer will provide repeat business and unhappy one lost business


----------



## 706Z

So this salesman got a name?


----------



## KingMe!!!

I dealt with Matt and Brad on different occasions. Brad always seemed to understand my concerns but it seemed to me that Matt was senior to him and handled most of what seems to could have been handled better.


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

Good info I think I'll steer clear of barbers


----------



## KingMe!!!

GyMcc said:


> Ran across your post this morning and felt I needed to register to this forum and give a reply. I know some forums look down on rants by new members, and if so here, I apologize. No offense intended, but I'm glad to see these guys called out publicly.
> I too had a very similar experience with Barbers when I purchased my new Sailfish 270 a couple months ago.
> I also had a great experience and was impressed with them, until I signed the sales contract and handed over my down payment.
> I was also told rigging would only take 3 days, mine took 33. The only reason mine got done when it did is because I was there every day after the first 2 weeks to find out what they hadn't done that day.
> I also watched the one salesman do 180's when he saw me there. Made numerous phone calls and sent numerous text messages to that salesman, none of hem returned. Hence, the need to go there to find out why nobody is working on the rigging.
> My gauges were also in the wrong place from the factory, although my electronics did fit, they're on the right side of the console giving my passenger a great view of that big beautiful screen. Gauges were supposed to be shipped loose, either factory didn't follow directions or salesman didn't tell them.
> Ordered taco 380 outriggers, after two weeks I'm told that for some reason they are not compatible with my hard top. That salesman takes it upon himself to order another model and brand that I didn't want without telling me. Keep in mind I'm there every day trying to get someone to start rigging the boat. I told them to cancel those and order a different brand that will work for me and what I want to do. He tells me they cost about 500-600 less and he'll cut me a check for the difference. He then finds them at some place off google for a similar price and won't refund the difference.they arrive 2 weeks after I finally take delivery and have to take the boat back to have them installed.
> Watched numerous boats get bought, rigged and delivered while mine sat there. Everything was on hand (or so I was told) before my boat arrived at the dealership.
> This is just the beginning, I could go on and on for pages. I've still got a list of unresolved issues but don't trust them to touch it.
> That salesman your referring to is about as shady of a boat salesman as I've ever run across. A place with a reputation such as Barbers should provide so much better service then they do. This is my eighth boat that I've purchased, first from Barbers, and by far the worst experience of any of them.i only intend to keep this boat for a year or two, then will be moving up again, I will not buy the next one from them.
> Being that I just registered and this is my first reply, this may not be welcome. I'm sure I'll get blasted. But I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with such a bad experience from them.
> I'm a firm believer on getting the word out when you get bad service, therefore I wanted to jump in and share my experience also.
> On the other hand, hope you enjoy your new boat and hope to see you on the water some time.


I gave them the benefit of the doubt at first but I'm not surprised I'm the only one. Buying a new boat is supposed to be a happy time.


----------



## GyMcc

Little doubt in my mind that the salesman didn't specify on the gauges but there's no proof.
I would love to see Barber get ahold of this and do something to make it right. There's no doubt they know who I am from what I said. But what's been done has been done.
I didn't post the names as I'm not sure how this forum would take it. Didn't want to overstep my bounds right off the bat. I figured the original poster knows who I'm talking about. 
I have absolutely no problem with dropping names if it is acceptable here.
Hope I'm not hijacking his thread, just wanted to let people know it's not an isolated incident.


----------



## GyMcc

KingMe!!! said:


> I gave them the benefit of the doubt at first but I'm not surprised I'm the only one. Buying a new boat is supposed to be a happy time.


Feel the same way. We were very excited and it took all the excitement out of the new boat away.
I didn't think I was the only one either.


----------



## MrFish

Marking Edgewater off the list....


----------



## sealark

Kenny Mann works there. Maybe he will have something to say.


----------



## KingMe!!!

sealark said:


> Kenny Mann works there. Maybe he will have something to say.


I'm friends with Kenny and have left him out because this has all been a sales issue. I still hold Kenny hi on my list when it comes to service and advice.


----------



## GyMcc

Had no problems with Kenny at all. He actually was helpful to me when I needed the spacer installed on my throttles. 
Also found Tim the electronics installer helpful. Always had a straight up answer for me.
All the issues came from one salesman.


----------



## kanaka

This is hindsight but if you signed a contract and the specifications were not as ordered upon delivery, couldn't ya'll have refused the boat? Or with this place "It is what it is"????

I remember a loooong rant about a dealer here in FWB, gouge in boat, wrong electronics etc. He got his $$$ back.


----------



## KingMe!!!

kanaka said:


> This is hindsight but if you signed a contract and the specifications were not as ordered upon delivery, couldn't ya'll have refused the boat? Or with this place "It is what it is"????
> 
> I remember a loooong rant about a dealer here in FWB, gouge in boat, wrong electronics etc. He got his $$$ back.


I remember that case as well. Luckily there was no physical damage anywhere. My biggest issue in all this is getting the run around, poor customer service, and the fact that I have no trailer for my boat. Oh and the treatment I received at the marina yesterday.


----------



## kanaka

Understand your frustration about piss-poor customer service. Personally, I'd be hunting down the owner of that fine establishment for a little "talk". Salesman got his commission and apparently couldn't care less and he KNOWS you're pissed if he's avoiding you.


----------



## KingMe!!!

GyMcc said:


> Ran across your post this morning and felt I needed to register to this forum and give a reply. I know some forums look down on rants by new members, and if so here, I apologize. No offense intended, but I'm glad to see these guys called out publicly.
> I too had a very similar experience with Barbers when I purchased my new Sailfish 270 a couple months ago.
> I also had a great experience and was impressed with them, until I signed the sales contract and handed over my down payment.
> I was also told rigging would only take 3 days, mine took 33. The only reason mine got done when it did is because I was there every day after the first 2 weeks to find out what they hadn't done that day.
> I also watched the one salesman do 180's when he saw me there. Made numerous phone calls and sent numerous text messages to that salesman, none of hem returned. Hence, the need to go there to find out why nobody is working on the rigging.
> My gauges were also in the wrong place from the factory, although my electronics did fit, they're on the right side of the console giving my passenger a great view of that big beautiful screen. Gauges were supposed to be shipped loose, either factory didn't follow directions or salesman didn't tell them.
> Ordered taco 380 outriggers, after two weeks I'm told that for some reason they are not compatible with my hard top. That salesman takes it upon himself to order another model and brand that I didn't want without telling me. Keep in mind I'm there every day trying to get someone to start rigging the boat. I told them to cancel those and order a different brand that will work for me and what I want to do. He tells me they cost about 500-600 less and he'll cut me a check for the difference. He then finds them at some place off google for a similar price and won't refund the difference.they arrive 2 weeks after I finally take delivery and have to take the boat back to have them installed.
> Watched numerous boats get bought, rigged and delivered while mine sat there. Everything was on hand (or so I was told) before my boat arrived at the dealership.
> This is just the beginning, I could go on and on for pages. I've still got a list of unresolved issues but don't trust them to touch it.
> That salesman your referring to is about as shady of a boat salesman as I've ever run across. A place with a reputation such as Barbers should provide so much better service then they do. This is my eighth boat that I've purchased, first from Barbers, and by far the worst experience of any of them.i only intend to keep this boat for a year or two, then will be moving up again, I will not buy the next one from them.
> Being that I just registered and this is my first reply, this may not be welcome. I'm sure I'll get blasted. But I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with such a bad experience from them.
> I'm a firm believer on getting the word out when you get bad service, therefore I wanted to jump in and share my experience also.
> On the other hand, hope you enjoy your new boat and hope to see you on the water some time.


I almost forgot that they to tried to get me to let them install the twin screens that I had picked out in front of the passenger side instead of heads up in front of the helm. I mean come on, does the guy even fish or do any boating at all. I always thought that was garbage the way other manufactures were putting gauge clusters in front of the driver and putting electronics in front of the person next to them.


----------



## MrFish

In MY experience, there are a lot of boat salesmen in this area that are half ass, at best. And most of them work at some very prominent and well known marinas/brokerage firms.


----------



## Orion45

kanaka said:


> This is hindsight but if you signed a contract and the specifications were not as ordered upon delivery, couldn't ya'll have refused the boat? Or with this place "It is what it is"????
> 
> I remember a loooong rant about a dealer here in FWB, gouge in boat, wrong electronics etc. He got his $$$ back.


That was *Marksnet*.


----------



## Orion45

Is everything specified in the contract?

If so, I would withhold all payments until all the specs in the contract were met. 

Open and shut case...breach of contract...you won't even need a lawyer.


----------



## Worn Out

On his worst days , George Barber is a straight shooter and first class business man. Take a deep breath , calm down , and ask Kenny how to get in touch with him. Likely you will have to deal with Marina manager, but you should get some relief and satisfaction....
BTW if any of y'all ever have time to kill in or around B'ham, check out Barber Motorsports (Motorcycle museum and race-track)...IMPRESSIVE !


----------



## KingMe!!!

Orion45 said:


> Is everything specified in the contract?
> 
> If so, I would withhold all payments until all the specs in the contract were met.
> 
> Open and shut case...breach of contract...you won't even need a lawyer.


I already signed and still want the boat. I'm just chapped about the feet dragging and slow process once it was in barbers possession. All I really need is the trailer and other small things owed to me and I'm outta there.


----------



## Orion45

KingMe!!! said:


> I already signed and still want the boat. I'm just chapped about the feet dragging and slow process once it was in barbers possession. All I really need is the trailer and other small things owed to me and I'm outta there.


Curious to see how any future warranty work will be handled.

Never had any dealings with Barbers Marine but your experience is not what I would have expected of a dealer from whom I had just purchased a new boat.

Good luck. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Hopefully, after discussion amongst themselves Monday, we will all see Barber's
side of the happenings.
I would imagine the profits garnered per boat sold is peanuts compared to long term maintenance, repairs, parts, detailing services, dry storage services, etc. etc.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

KingMe!!! said:


> ....So the proposal is made that I can go ahead and accept the boat and sign all paper work and use it from there facility....


Not sure I would have done that...:001_unsure:

If its like buying a car, once you signed the paperwork and drive it off the lot it's yours. The transaction is complete as far as the dealership is concerned.


----------



## KingMe!!!

Play'N Hooky said:


> Not sure I would have done that...:001_unsure:
> 
> If its like buying a car, once you signed the paperwork and drive it off the lot it's yours. The transaction is complete as far as the dealership is concerned.


Yeah I could say so as well but was getting tired of sitting the boating season out hopefully with these facts being put out on social media and the negative responses that are arising from them maybe someone will see the light and do right by me, the customer. I really thought that everything was gonna be fine that if it took another week or so that I could just use their services and use my boat until the trailer arrived. Then I run into what I did when I went to use their service. The display I was shown had every indication that they didn't care who I was or what I had bought from them. One would have expected more from a facility of this size.


----------



## Orion45

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I would imagine the profits garnered per boat sold is peanuts compared to long term maintenance, repairs, parts, detailing services, dry storage services, etc. etc.


 Spot on.


----------



## SHatten

Interesting discussion. I am in the market for a new boat and will be buying one next year. I had Barber's on my list of dealers because I know Kenny and value his maintenance skills and knowledge. Sooner or later something would break and he is the guy I would wanting working on my boat. However after reading this post my thoughts of purchasing from Barber's have changed. On a positive note...it was a pleasure dealing with Kenny and Preston (Mechanic) when Emerald Coast Marine was still in business. Too bad there not still around. Best of luck with getting your problems resolved. Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## KingMe!!!

UPDATE!!!!!
I spoke with the General Manager today about the issues at hand. While I wont get into details of that conversation as of yet I will let you all know that he wasn't pleased about the negative publicity on social media but acknowledged that it wasn't my fault and understood why I did it. I reminded him that the good thing about social media is that as long as they do right by the customer those kinds of reviews can be posted as well. For right now all is looking up and at last word I should have my boat on my trailer by Friday.
Fingers Crossed. I will post again in this matter whether it be for the good or bad.


----------



## Burnt Drag

In the OP, I noted that the buyer paid or signed the contract in advance. I believe this to be a "money thing"... everyone got paid before the work was done... bad deal all around I'd have been eating railroad tracks and spitting out nails.


----------



## FisH20

After having a friend show me this post, I had to join and chime in. I ordered a Contender 25 Bay from Matt at Barber Marina and of all my boat purchases over the past 25 years, this was by far the best. Matt and Brad are two of the most experienced boaters and anglers I've dealt with. The whole process was smooth and easy. I can honestly say that these guys went above and beyond before, during, and after the sale to make sure I was overly satisfied. Sometimes you have to cut the dealers a little slack, they're stuck at the mercy of their vendors during the busy spring months. On some of my past boats, there were some electronics and accessories that were on back-order for over a month. If you're in the market for a boat, I would highly recommend Barber Marina.


----------



## MrFish

FisH20 said:


> After having a friend show me this post, I had to join and chime in. I ordered a Contender 25 Bay from Matt at Barber Marina and of all my boat purchases over the past 25 years, this was by far the best. Matt and Brad are two of the most experienced boaters and anglers I've dealt with. The whole process was smooth and easy. I can honestly say that these guys went above and beyond before, during, and after the sale to make sure I was overly satisfied. Sometimes you have to cut the dealers a little slack, they're stuck at the mercy of their vendors during the busy spring months. On some of my past boats, there were some electronics and accessories that were on back-order for over a month. If you're in the market for a boat, I would highly recommend Barber Marina.


If it was vendors, then they should have communicated the hold up.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

FisH20 said:


> After having a friend show me this post, I had to join and chime in. I ordered a Contender 25 Bay from Matt at Barber Marina and of all my boat purchases over the past 25 years, this was by far the best. Matt and Brad are two of the most experienced boaters and anglers I've dealt with. The whole process was smooth and easy. I can honestly say that these guys went above and beyond before, during, and after the sale to make sure I was overly satisfied. Sometimes you have to cut the dealers a little slack, they're stuck at the mercy of their vendors during the busy spring months. On some of my past boats, there were some electronics and accessories that were on back-order for over a month. If you're in the market for a boat, I would highly recommend Barber Marina.


:lol::lol: Matt?? Brad?? Is that you?


----------



## FisH20

I can also say that as a long time business owner, there are always two sides to every story.


----------



## Wharf Rat

FisH20 said:


> I can also say that as a long time business owner, there are always two sides to every story.


Then you should also know that the customer is always right. Two different people have come on and said your buddy the sales guy did a 180 and avoided them completely!!! Can't believe you are defending that or wait are you just defending yourself? A friend just forwarded you a post from the PFF out of the blue when you have no skin in the game except for you bought a Contender from them? Yeah, makes sense.

Also, obviously Kenny is staying quiet b/c he's smart to not get involved in this, but would it not be his department that would handle the rigging of the boat? How could he not step in to help move that along??


----------



## Achim2

Well, I have never seen such a nice marina combined with such a poor service. I had my experience with their maintenance department. 
They serviced my boat and left the bottom plug out and put it back into the water. I found that out the hard way in the middle of Mobile bay. 
No, I didn't lose it, I found the plug on the floor when I cleaned the boat.


----------



## Splittine

FisH20 said:


> After having a friend show me this post, I had to join and chime in. I ordered a Contender 25 Bay from Matt at Barber Marina and of all my boat purchases over the past 25 years, this was by far the best. Matt and Brad are two of the most experienced boaters and anglers I've dealt with. The whole process was smooth and easy. I can honestly say that these guys went above and beyond before, during, and after the sale to make sure I was overly satisfied. Sometimes you have to cut the dealers a little slack, they're stuck at the mercy of their vendors during the busy spring months. On some of my past boats, there were some electronics and accessories that were on back-order for over a month. If you're in the market for a boat, I would highly recommend Barber Marina.



Is it a coincidence your name is Matt or.....?

Could have at least been smart enough to use a bogus email account.


----------



## Splittine

Yeah youre busted, your email links to your FB where it's says you work at Barber.


----------



## GyMcc

FisH20 said:


> After having a friend show me this post, I had to join and chime in. I ordered a Contender 25 Bay from Matt at Barber Marina and of all my boat purchases over the past 25 years, this was by far the best. Matt and Brad are two of the most experienced boaters and anglers I've dealt with. The whole process was smooth and easy. I can honestly say that these guys went above and beyond before, during, and after the sale to make sure I was overly satisfied. Sometimes you have to cut the dealers a little slack, they're stuck at the mercy of their vendors during the busy spring months. On some of my past boats, there were some electronics and accessories that were on back-order for over a month. If you're in the market for a boat, I would highly recommend Barber Marina.


There's absolutely no excuse for not returning phone calls or texts. I got none. After two weeks I had to start going there everyday to find out what's going on and why my boat wasn't being rigged. This is after I was told it would be ready "no more then three days after delivery, a week would be a worst case scenario" numerous times. It took 33! Being there every day I saw a couple boats bought, rigged and delivered while mine sat. One of them was a contender 25 Bay, must have been yours. And they still owe me $500-$600, admitted that they owed it to me on my outriggers and have no intent on paying it.
I'm sure they've made some customers happy. You may have been one of them. But from my experience and what I've seen, your in the minority.


----------



## jcasey

Splittine said:


> Yeah youre busted, your email links to your FB where it's says you work at Barber.


Dang. Too bad you didn't do the right thing to start with. Looks like you screwed up, tried to cover it up and were busted.


----------



## kingfish501

Funny how FisH2O comes on right after the manager finds out the social media advent.

Looks like Barbers needs to hire an IT to watch the forums for customer complaints instead of being so blatent.


----------



## lastcast

FisH20 said:


> I can also say that as a long time business owner, there are always two sides to every story.


As a long time business owner you should know there's only one. Paid in advance for what I want. Your fault if it's not right. Grow a set.


----------



## halo1

Splittine said:


> Yeah youre busted, your email links to your FB where it's says you work at Barber.



Point set match! Split hammers the serve for game point! Bahahahah busted!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Splittine said:


> Yeah youre busted, your email links to your FB where it's says you work at Barber.


:laughing::lol::laughing:


----------



## Achim2

Thanks for busting him, Splitline!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion45

Splittine said:


> Yeah youre busted, your email links to your FB where it's says you work at Barber.


 LMAO

That's what happens when one posts his life story on Fakebook.

Seems like *FisH20 *is not the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## jim t

Mr. Barber?

We KNOW you're reading this...

Jim


----------



## timjb83

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Orion45

The fake testimonial just made matters worse.

A simple " we screwed up but we will make it right" would have ended all this negative publicity.


----------



## jim t

Yep, a coverup is always worse than the crime. Ask Clinton, Nixon, etc...

Jim


----------



## jim t

Oh, and social media will kill a business.

Jim


----------



## Orion45

jim t said:


> Yep, a coverup is always worse than the crime. Ask Clinton, Nixon, etc...
> 
> Jim


Spot on Jim.


----------



## MrFish

jim t said:


> Mr. Barber?
> 
> We KNOW you're reading this...
> 
> Jim


I'm willing to bet that George Barber has not and will not read this. The man has much bigger investments taking up his time. Will his business manager read it at some point? Maybe, but I doubt he would ever intercede. The man has many people to do that for him.


----------



## Orion45

MrFish said:


> I'm willing to bet that George Barber has not and will not read this. The man has much bigger investments taking up his time. Will his business manager read it at some point? Maybe, but I doubt he would ever intercede. The man has many people to do that for him.


 I disagree. Were my name and my reputation at stake...I would ensure this issue was promptly resolved....but that's just me.


----------



## jim t

MrFish said:


> I'm willing to bet that George Barber has not and will not read this. The man has much bigger investments taking up his time. Will his business manager read it at some point? Maybe, but I doubt he would ever intercede. The man has many people to do that for him.


I'd bet he does, my recently retired CEO saw EVERY crappy tweet or email about our company. (It doesn't take long when you have a team to compile them) 

He also responded to emails from 80,000 employees. NOT every one, but respectful complaints he would respond to.

Truly, if your IT team compiles the posts, it's easy to read in a few minutes, good and bad.

Jim


----------



## Orion45

jim t said:


> I'd bet he does, my recently retired CEO saw EVERY crappy tweet or email about our company. (It doesn't take long when you have a team to compile them)
> 
> He also responded to emails from 80,000 employees. NOT every one, but respectful complaints he would respond to.
> 
> Truly, if your IT team compiles the posts, it's easy to read in a few minutes, good and bad.
> 
> Jim


 Absolutely. You're on the roll tonight. :thumbup:


----------



## John B.

Roll damn tide.


----------



## jim t

An IT guy can "Search" Barbers Marine, on any number of social media and find the posts good and bad.

Most major companies, and a lot of minor companies do this daily.

Think 

"United Breaks Guitars"

Simply posted on Youtube:






Jim


----------



## jim t

That video went viral, United looked stupid, Taylor fixed his guitar for free... United eventually apologized... It became a book.

Jim


----------



## KingMe!!!

*Lol*

While I am still sore about all this, the humor that has arise over this has kind of lessoned the pain. Thanks for pulling together fellows. He kind of threw himself in the lions den huh!
:no:


----------



## stc1993

Good catch splittine.

I guess he didn't know you can trace the internet protocol numbers.


----------



## BananaTom

KingMe!!! said:


> While I am still sore about all this, the humor that has arise over this has kind of lessoned the pain. Thanks for pulling together fellows. He kind of threw himself in the lions den huh!
> :no:


Bummer this purchase did not live up to the "Best Day" of a persons life. Like it is supposed to be.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

jim t said:


> That video went viral, United looked stupid, Taylor fixed his guitar for free... United eventually apologized... It became a book.
> 
> Jim


" _Never pick a fight with people who buy ink by the barrel._" - Mark Twain :no:


----------



## wallace1

That fake testimonial was such crap. Was considering bringing my boat over there because there are multiple things I need done but will find somewhere else. Should have just said we will make it right and then made it right.


----------



## jim t

Just a guess, Barbers Marina, as many old school companies, doesn't "do" social media.

Jim

I don't either, but my reputation is not at stake.

Facebook, Yelp, PFF (especially locally), Twitter, GCFC, Angie's List... plenty more I cannot think of, ALL do reviews on local companies. It's SILLY not to watch if you own a business.


----------



## wallace1

Double post. Please delete


----------



## welldoya

Dang, I'm thinking there are some red faces at Barber's Marine.
Trying to lie your way out of a wrongdoing and getting caught. Ouch.


----------



## halo1

This thread is almost as good as SICF big buck down thread this year with espo! Umm after thinking about it ! No it's not even close ! That thread was one of the top 5 threads on this forum in a long long time! I went went from BOOM to wth? Hahahahahah sorry sicf but your a legend! Hahah


----------



## Tiretyme

kingfish501 said:


> Funny how FisH2O comes on right after the manager finds out the social media advent.
> 
> Looks like Barbers needs to hire an IT to watch the forums for customer complaints instead of being so blatent.


Yep, that plus a PR person for damage control, not to mention cleaning house and all new staff. There is NO WAY this is the first, second or third f-up. And I can assure you senior management has either turned a blind eye or possesses the same mentality, and that's a shame.

I dealt with them on a new boat but didn't buy - just didn't feel right. Ended up with folks at Grander Marine and they're a great group of guys!!


----------



## 60hertz

Well, since nobody else has said it yet: Matrix Shad.


----------



## Chapman5011

Matt with his bs positive experience lie was enough for me.
It makes the whole business establishment look like crap.


----------



## John B.

No offense to anyone in the sales business, but there's more shady people out there than not... whether it be cars, houses or boats, they're all in it for the commission check... now there are a few salesmen who are truly good people, but they are the minority in my opinion.


----------



## 192

^^^Pest Control dudes are the worst.


----------



## John B.

grouper22 said:


> ^^^Pest Control dudes are the worst.


Yep. Lol


----------



## FenderBender

That fake testimonial thing takes the cake. Shameless. Should have addressed the issue like a man. That totally substantiates the original poster's claims and the others that have spoken up. No telling how many people will avoid them after reading this, I know I would be cautious. I'd like to see someone from them speak up and make it right.


----------



## GyMcc

It's amazing how much attention this has gained.
Thank you Matt for giving legitimacy to the shady salesman title I gave you earlier.
Would have been a lot easier to have come on here and say you'd make it right.
Im a small business owner, I know and understand customer service. My business was built strictly on word of mouth by happy customers. I Deal with customers every day. It's not hard to make them happy. Give them what hey paid for, treat them with respect and answer their phone calls. If their not happy with something, make it right. Do this and they'll be back.
When I bought a boat from you, all I wanted was a fair deal, deliver it when promised, and give me what I paid for. Can't say you did any of the above.
Make the deal right and I'll be happy to come on here and tell the world that you stood beside your word. Doing that would have probably gained you a couple customers.
Coming on here pretending to be a satisfied customer probably did more to kill your reputation, and Barbers, then the original complaints. 
Any backlash you recieve and the loss of reputation and future customers, will be well deserved


----------



## captwesrozier

We should all go over there as a collective group and demand an apology from Mr Barber. Hell we should call Mr Barber to not only meet with us all but have a nice tent set up with ice cold beer and a roasted pig!


----------



## Splittine

captwesrozier said:


> We should all go over there as a collective group and demand an apology from Mr Barber. Hell we should call Mr Barber to not only meet with us all but have a nice tent set up with ice cold beer and a roasted pig!


I couldn't give 2 shits about an apology but I'm down with burning some swine and drinking some cold beer.


----------



## Sunshine17

captwesrozier said:


> We should all go over there as a collective group and demand an apology from Mr Barber. Hell we should call Mr Barber to not only meet with us all but have a nice tent set up with ice cold beer and a roasted pig!


The pig and beer I heard were on back order from the supplier and might take 60-90 days to get in.


----------



## GyMcc

captwesrozier said:


> We should all go over there as a collective group and demand an apology from Mr Barber. Hell we should call Mr Barber to not only meet with us all but have a nice tent set up with ice cold beer and a roasted pig!


I'm in!!


----------



## KingMe!!!

captwesrozier said:


> We should all go over there as a collective group and demand an apology from Mr Barber. Hell we should call Mr Barber to not only meet with us all but have a nice tent set up with ice cold beer and a roasted pig!


I'm in


----------



## Runned Over

GyMcc said:


> Had no problems with Kenny at all. He actually was helpful to me when I needed the spacer installed on my throttles.
> Also found Tim the electronics installer helpful. Always had a straight up answer for me.
> All the issues came from one salesman.


 Why would you need spacers on your throttles? Were the motors rigged by Barbers?

Doesn't sound like the electronics installer was that great, if your electronics are set up for your passenger, and taking so long for the new electronics to arrive and get installed...... and..... Just saying.....

Sounds like your salesman screwed up, but the rest of the "Barbers team"
screwed up as well!

Thanks for putting your experience out there.


----------



## Runned Over

jim t said:


> yep, a coverup is always worse than the crime. Ask clinton, nixon, etc...
> 
> Jim


 lol


----------



## hjorgan

First if not already mentioned.....

need pictures of wife and boat

Second, Barbers has the BEST cold milk of any marina.


----------



## GyMcc

Runned Over said:


> Why would you need spacers on your throttles? Were the motors rigged by Barbers?
> 
> Doesn't sound like the electronics installer was that great, if your electronics are set up for your passenger, and taking so long for the new electronics to arrive and get installed...... and..... Just saying.....
> 
> Sounds like your salesman screwed up, but the rest of the "Barbers team"
> screwed up as well!
> 
> Thanks for putting your experience out there.


Throttles hit the trim switch before they got to full throttle, not enough room. Should have been caught by both Sailfish and Barber before I got the boat. They had 33 days to get it right.
The gauges were supposed to be shipped loose. They were not. Therefore there was a large hole in he dash where Sailfish had mounted the gauges, a vessel view 7. The MFD is a 16 inch, to get room for the MFD while incorporating the hole that was already there, it had to be set up the way it was. Tim, the electronics installer, worked with me on every step to ensure it was set up the best way possible with what we had to work with.
Almost all of the issues that I had and still have are the result of one salesman. Not saying that some of the issues shouldn't have been picked up by someone else before it got to me, but if he would have done his due diligence, I wouldn't be here writing this.
Hope my experience helps others avoid the same mess. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## KingMe!!!

GyMcc said:


> Throttles hit the trim switch before they got to full throttle, not enough room. Should have been caught by both Sailfish and Barber before I got the boat. They had 33 days to get it right.
> The gauges were supposed to be shipped loose. They were not. Therefore there was a large hole in he dash where Sailfish had mounted the gauges, a vessel view 7. The MFD is a 16 inch, to get room for the MFD while incorporating the hole that was already there, it had to be set up the way it was. Tim, the electronics installer, worked with me on every step to ensure it was set up the best way possible with what we had to work with.
> Almost all of the issues that I had and still have are the result of one salesman. Not saying that some of the issues shouldn't have been picked up by someone else before it got to me, but if he would have done his due diligence, I wouldn't be here writing this.
> Hope my experience helps others avoid the same mess. Hope this clarifies.


There were several changes that I had made prior to production that was supposed to be relayed by sales. I called sailfish myself to confirm the changes only to find out that they were completely unaware of them. Had I not called myself the changes would have not been done.


----------



## Tiretyme

GyMcc said:


> Throttles hit the trim switch before they got to full throttle, not enough room. Should have been caught by both Sailfish and Barber before I got the boat. They had 33 days to get it right.
> The gauges were supposed to be shipped loose. They were not. Therefore there was a large hole in he dash where Sailfish had mounted the gauges, a vessel view 7. The MFD is a 16 inch, to get room for the MFD while incorporating the hole that was already there, it had to be set up the way it was. Tim, the electronics installer, worked with me on every step to ensure it was set up the best way possible with what we had to work with.
> Almost all of the issues that I had and still have are the result of one salesman. Not saying that some of the issues shouldn't have been picked up by someone else before it got to me, but if he would have done his due diligence, I wouldn't be here writing this.
> Hope my experience helps others avoid the same mess. Hope this clarifies.


Seems like Sailfish has some engineering and quality control issues to address also. Add that to Barber's customer mentality and you have a not-so-good combination.


----------



## Jason

Splittine said:


> Yeah youre busted, your email links to your FB where it's says you work at Barber.



Hahaha, just started reading this thread....I thought the same thing fer his original post! I believe Stevie Wonder or Ray Charles could've seen that!


----------



## Jason

Glad this came about too....after the night the other night and my boat going down hill was going there to buy a new sled!!! Not going too now!


----------



## Catchin Hell

Doh, Jason is even throwing them under the bus... He's like Mikey, he likes everyone... 

He 's also the forum EF Hutton =)


----------



## Ocean Master

While in this world reputation is all we have.


----------



## _Backwoods

Well after reading this debacle I have official marked Sailfish and Barber off my list. Shouldn't have to worry about things like that when dropping that much money on something.


----------



## Jason

Catchin Hell said:


> Doh, Jason is even throwing them under the bus... He's like Mikey, he likes everyone...
> 
> He 's also the forum EF Hutton =)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MXqb1a3Apg


Heck Tarver, I ain't throwing anyone under a bus. No experience w/ em but have 2 in the same thread advising of similar issues, don't take a rocket scientist to tell a to stay away from em...

Ifin everyone listened to me, that'd be AWESOME!!!:thumbsup: Good oldie of a commercial!!!


----------



## GULFFISHER1

*Barbers*

I was planning on using there dry storage facilities this summer. I am going to rethink this decision. I would really like to hear there side to this....Seems like somebody in management would intercede.


----------



## sailor89

I am in the same boat. I planned to store my boat there this summer but may reconsider now.


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen

*I don't have a dog in the hunt but....*

Dang
This has turned into a feeding frenzy. Give these poor bastids a break. I would consider this information in doing my due diligence before doing business with them but I have t seen anything here that would keep me from considering them for boat storage or service.
No other marina in town has 100% satisfaction either


----------



## Ocean Master

Fiberglass and gel coat repair business do most of their work at dry storage marina's. The boat owners never even know when their boat has been touched up. I was told this first hand.


----------



## welldoya

Huh? They screw up a major purchase, then ignore the customer's request to fix the problem and do a 180 when they see the customer. They are aware of this thread and come on here and pose as satisfied customers instead of explaining their side.
Yeh, I don't see any problems here. I would trust my boat with them for sure.
Actually, I wouldn't trust them with an anvil.


----------



## ABC

Runned Over said:


> lol


By today's standards Nixon could be teaching an ethics course


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

catchenbeatsfishen said:


> Dang
> This has turned into a feeding frenzy. Give these poor bastids a break. I would consider this information in doing my due diligence before doing business with them but I have t seen anything here that would keep me from considering them for boat storage or service.
> No other marina in town has 100% satisfaction either


 All they would have to do to pretty much end the frenzy would be to show up on here and sincerely offer to rectify the situation. :yes: But here we are on page 11 or maybe 12(?) and have yet to hear from either them or a REAL customer that will vouch for them.:whistling:


----------



## Hook

MY 2 cents. I learned a long time ago if it is not in writing good luck. It should not have to be this way but . 
The few businesses in this area that have good customer service stay busy while the rest wonder why they are going down hill and usually resort to larger advertising which is too late.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

welldoya said:


> Huh? They screw up a major purchase, then ignore the customer's request to fix the problem and do a 180 when they see the customer. They are aware of this thread and come on here and *pose as satisfied customers *instead of explaining their side.
> Yeh, I don't see any problems here. I would trust my boat with them for sure.
> Actually, I wouldn't trust them with an anvil.


If they do it here, makes you wonder the validity on any other positive review posted anywhere by anyone about Barber Marina.

Maybe they are following the lead of Robert Bentley?


----------



## sealark

I still wonder where Kenny is????????


----------



## KingMe!!!

I'm sure there'd be nothing good Kenny could say considering it's his place of employment.


----------



## sealark

My question has been answered.


----------



## Splittine

catchenbeatsfishen said:


> Dang
> This has turned into a feeding frenzy. Give these poor bastids a break. I would consider this information in doing my due diligence before doing business with them but I have t seen anything here that would keep me from considering them for boat storage or service.
> No other marina in town has 100% satisfaction either



I've thought about this since you posted. I get all companies and business mess up and there isn't anyone out there that has 100% ratings but saying that if they would have fessed up and apologized it would have been one thing. Instead the sales guy creates a bogus account and posts a positive review in his favor. He's was caught red handed by his registration email which links to his FB page that's states he works at Barber and just happens to have the same name as their sale guy in question. Not only does that make him look bad it makes his business look bad and that's where the consequences arise. Not only did he do that but when called out he changed all his info on here so he "couldn't" traced back to his email, but the registration email is still in there unknown to him.


----------



## MrFish

Is this Matt fella a big tall bearded dude?


----------



## Splittine

Yup


----------



## MrFish

Name sounded familiar, but I couldn't find his business card to confirm.


----------



## Reel Sick

Let's not bring Kenny into this, different departments are in question. Kenny is a top notch mechanic that goes above and beyond the call of duty for service. For instance my father in law had an issue with the oil drain plug on his motor that is under warranty and all the other big time shops quoted it to be over $1500.00 because it wasn't covered under warranty. Well Kenny is the only 1 who stepped up and went to bat for Jim and convinced yamaha to cover it and they did. This project only cost Jim an oil filter and a nice tip to Kenny.
I have no problem taking my boat and motor to Kenny any day don't let another department of a business ruin what Kenny does. He is the lead mechanic and takes orders from him self and is truly an honorable guy.


----------



## sealark

Once More Mr. Barber where are You, Sir?


----------



## davdoc0011

...


----------



## tbaxl

Really, you guys are looking for George Barber to respond, he is way above this pay grade. I am in the camp that management should show that something has been done to ensure to others that this does not happen again. When my boat was in dry storage there twice there was a small amount of damage done by the forklift. If you read the storage agreement theirs is like most and states they are not responsible for damage, however that card was never played and both times I was told "we will handle it" and handle it they did. This is a department of the marina as a whole, my suggestion is go see the GM lay it out an see what happens, if nothing does then find the next in line in the chain of command.


----------



## BananaTom

I apologize. 
I was wrong. 
I screwed up. 
Please forgive me.
These words go along way Matt


----------



## sealark

Winds blowing and snapper is closed until this weekend. What else do we have to do to kill time. It's boring to be retired and can't go fishing (diving in my case). Na never thought old George would respond.:whistling::whistling:


----------



## Chapman5011

If Matt does come on here and make an apology, which screen name will he do it with. His original screen name or the name he created to pat himself on the back.


----------



## Splittine

Chapman5011 said:


> If Matt does come on here and make an apology, which screen name will he do it with. His original screen name or the name he created to pat himself on the back.


I'd put money he won't do it with the original one. Haha. He got the hammer.


----------



## KingMe!!!

Reel Sick said:


> Let's not bring Kenny into this, different departments are in question. Kenny is a top notch mechanic that goes above and beyond the call of duty for service. For instance my father in law had an issue with the oil drain plug on his motor that is under warranty and all the other big time shops quoted it to be over $1500.00 because it wasn't covered under warranty. Well Kenny is the only 1 who stepped up and went to bat for Jim and convinced yamaha to cover it and they did. This project only cost Jim an oil filter and a nice tip to Kenny.
> I have no problem taking my boat and motor to Kenny any day don't let another department of a business ruin what Kenny does. He is the lead mechanic and takes orders from him self and is truly an honorable guy.


You sir are 100 percent correct. I have apologized to Kenny for this because I know it will effect the service department as well. In accordance to my buyers agreement barbers is to complete my twenty hour service and I will still take it to them only if Kenny is the only mechanic to touch my boat.


----------



## Water Spout II

what an idiot. Not doing business with them for anything now.


----------



## Water Spout II

plus the guy is a widespread hippie. Those people can never be trusted.


----------



## KingMe!!!

*Finally Took delivery on Friday afternoon*

So to make a long story short I finally got my boat on the trailer on Friday and was able to bring her home. The only thing they made right was the issue with the anchor rope. Even that was kind of half ass. No eye splice no shackle to anchor chain just bowlines tied at each end. Trailer had no safety chain, just winch strap. I ended up having to buy an adapter for my trailer plug from them and went ahead and bought transom straps as well. No discount even offered. Didn't really expect it either. Like I said before there were promises that were not met and they still didn't come through. They basically held out over an eighty dollar igloo marine that was promised me by the salesman to go under the leaning post early on in the buying process. He denies we even ever spoke of it. Any how I was on the boat yesterday at Fort Mcrea and heard some fellow PFFers talking about the boat so I guess the boat and Barbers reputation is going to proceed them selves for now on. Thanks again for the support on here and I wish you all the best of summers and many tight lines while fishing this year and many years to come. See ya out there.
Jeremy


----------



## wmflyfisher

Blows me away how they never tried to make things right even after knowing this thread was here. Forum reviews go a long ways these days. Enjoy the boat. I've always loved the Sailfish line.


----------



## polar21

I need the cliff notes of this thread!

Here is what I have:
1 kingme buys a new boat at Barbers and they botch the hand off
2 dude from Barbers creates fake screen name and pumps them up
3 king finally gets his boat but Barbers still botches the hand off

Did I get it right?


----------



## KingMe!!!

polar21 said:


> I need the cliff notes of this thread!
> 
> Here is what I have:
> 1 kingme buys a new boat at Barbers and they botch the hand off
> 2 dude from Barbers creates fake screen name and pumps them up
> 3 king finally gets his boat but Barbers still botches the hand off
> 
> Did I get it right?


Sorta kinda. Oh well. I'll get it straight. If I walked away with anything from this experience it's that a salesman's word ain't worth the shit he got on his hand while wiping his ass just before he shakes your hand to seal the deal. Out.


----------



## jim t

WOW!

Jim

What was the name of the marina again?


----------



## SHO-NUFF

A lot of money involved for the buyer. I would stay on their ass until they made everything right! Don't let them half-ass the deal, make them do all that was promised in the contract anyway. 
Sadly a handshake deal doesn't mean a thing in Court.


----------



## lookinlagit

Kept our regulator in dry stack with barber for three seasons 11'-13' had good overall service with them. One of the cowlings was damaged by the lift, they replaced it after some minor hold ups. We then dealt with the boat yard a couple times when we moved to a bigger boat. Spare y'all the details but we got screwed on a rudder repair job, I asked for a free haul out but they didn't budge. As for the sales department I don't know much but not surprised. We dont deal with them anymore but I have a buddy that keeps his Viking there now and hasn't had many complaints. Salesmen will say anything to make a deal, I've experienced this first hand and been straight up lied to. I feel your pain sir


----------



## a

thanks for the info!.....im looking to upgrade, again.:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Hooker

What a fun and informative read. Thanks for sharing everyone.


----------



## Stoker1

How did they treat you when you took delivery of the rig w/ trailer? Would've loved to have been a fly on the wall.


----------



## MrFish

Stoker1 said:


> How did they treat you when you took delivery of the rig w/ trailer? Would've loved to have been a fly on the wall.


Yea, have you spoken to Matt yet? Asked him why he thought that cockamamie bullshit would've worked?


----------



## KingMe!!!

MrFish said:


> Yea, have you spoken to Matt yet? Asked him why he thought that cockamamie bullshit would've worked?


No. I did not want to deal with him any longer. I dealt with everything after the fact with the general manager. Even saying that he was going off of everything Matt was telling him anyways. So be it. I think this thread alone and the salesmanship fake ass impersonation showed enough character for any locals to read this and generalize enough opinion on whether they should buy a boat from them or not. I'd say not.


----------



## tbaxl

Just catching up on the thread and glad it worked out for you, but for the life of me I can not understand how they could let it go this long and this bad. Personally I would send a link to this thread to the corporate office just so they have a clue what is going on at the marina and to Mr Barbers name.


----------



## randynation

this thread should get a BTT every week till some one responds to it.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

There was a guy here in town a couple of years ago that bought a new F250 with all the options from the local dealership. Apparently there were some issues that arose after the sale that the dealership would not address to his satisfaction. For about a week he drove around town with a large, very professionally made sign in the back of his truck that said:



> (_Big yellow lemon with four wheels_)
> 
> "*I BOUGHT THIS LEMON AT* (_name of local dealership_) *FORD. ASK ME FOR DETAILS*."
> 
> (_more lemons_)


 I understand that the issues with his truck were subsequently addressed by the dealership.:whistling:


----------



## brtc

*Bump*

BTT! Good read.


----------



## welldoya

Years ago there was a guy in Panama City that apparently wasn't satisfied with his dealings with the Buzz Leonard dealership. Leonard's TV commercials consisted of people in cars that would honk their horn, lean out the window and say "Thanks a lot Buzz".
So this guy had lemons all over his car and big words on each side that said "THANKS A LOT BUZZ!"


----------



## BananaTom




----------



## jim t

Tom, I disagree its a dead horse.

I argue Mr. Barber or his assistant should come on here and offer an apology.

I'm all for keeping this thead going as long as possible.

Or at least offer a private apology to the OP.

BAD PRESS, even on line will hurt their bottom line.

A simple apology, a couple weeks ago would save them face and money.

That they ignore this thread means they ignore customer satisfaction.

If I were the owner, at this point, I'd offer a PERSONAL apology to the OP.

I'd hope the OP would relay it here.

Till SOME kind of apology comes, I'll ring the "apology bell" every time this thread comes along.

BARBER MARINE... you screwed the pooch. Apologize, to the OP. At least privately. He'll relay it, this thread stops. 

Really, You look really bad here, the thread continues...



Jim


----------



## jim t

Our mindset now.

Whenever "Barber Marine" is mentioned here, we will all think...

"Oh that's the place that screwed the guy who bought the boat there..."

Trust me, that's what I'll relay along the way.

Jim


----------



## BananaTom

Jim, I do not disagree.
But it ain't gonna happen.
Our Kenny sure has heck passed it on, I believe.
I am sure, the higher ups and all have seen it.


----------



## wld1985

I agree, keep the topic up. I'm with others why hasn't there been a response and I'm not exactly saying from barbers! Also what was with all the deletes ?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

60hertz said:


> Well, since nobody else has said it yet: Matrix Shad.


hysterical!!!!!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

BananaTom said:


> Jim, I do not disagree.
> But it ain't gonna happen.
> Our Kenny sure has heck passed it on, I believe.
> *I am sure, the higher ups and all have seen it.*


And that is the what is stuck in the minds of many.
Upper management at Barber Marine has knowingly chosen to ignore the problems they created. Chosen to ignore this thread, a thread where their salesman purposely registered here, went to this thread only to post a fraudulent post posing as a satisfied customer.
A blatant disregard of business ethics.
A great way to gain a bad image with potential customers.
If they are willing to pull stunts like in this thread,then try to weasel out of it via fraudulent poser post, why would anyone assume they wont be the next victim?

If Barber Marine has chosen to do business this way, that is their choice.
And we will gladly help them promote their chosen business model.


----------



## kanaka

Play'N Hooky said:


> There was a guy here in town a couple of years ago that bought a new F250 with all the options from the local dealership. Apparently there were some issues that arose after the sale that the dealership would not address to his satisfaction. For about a week he drove around town with a large, very professionally made sign in the back of his truck that said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that the issues with his truck were subsequently addressed by the dealership.:whistling:


Kinda like this?


----------



## a

AS I SAID BEFORE MY POST WAS REMOVED, I'm in the market for a new boat, and I WILL keep this thread in mind. While I look to replace this old 30ft Luhrs.


----------



## Realtor

I wonder if the OP was buying a multi-million sport fisher, if the results would have been different.....


----------



## _Backwoods

a said:


> AS I SAID BEFORE MY POST WAS REMOVED, I'm in the market for a new boat, and I WILL keep this thread in mind. While I look to replace this old 30ft Luhrs.


Not sure why you are whining about your post being removed. I see it.


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

Bumpity bump bump. Yup no barber's for me.


----------



## tbaxl

jim t said:


> Our mindset now.
> 
> Whenever "Barber Marine" is mentioned here, we will all think...
> 
> "Oh that's the place that screwed the guy who bought the boat there..."
> 
> Trust me, that's what I'll relay along the way.
> 
> Jim


Well let me point out something I stated earlier, I kept a boat there for 18 months it did get some slight damage a couple of times and I understand a big boat and a fork lift will sometimes be at odds. That said, they always fixed and did a professional job at that, if fact I would still be there if it were not for the looooong run to the pass, I really miss the place. That said, salesmen are a different breed and guys like this one are what gives the good ones a bad name, but don't hold everything against Barber, remember there are two sides to every story, and no matter what, the customer is not always right. JUst sayn.


----------



## Badbagger

jim t said:


> Our mindset now.
> 
> Whenever "Barber Marine" is mentioned here, we will all think...
> 
> "Oh that's the place that screwed the guy who bought the boat there..."
> 
> Trust me, that's what I'll relay along the way.
> 
> Jim


Absolutely, leaves a BAD BAD taste in your mouth :whistling:
The fact that there has be no public apology made to the OP tells me all I need to know about Barber Marine and I will absolutely STAY AWAY from them and I would never recommend anyone go there for service, let alone buy a boat. :thumbup:


----------



## floater1

tbaxl said:


> Well let me point out something I stated earlier, I kept a boat there for 18 months it did get some slight damage a couple of times and I understand a big boat and a fork lift will sometimes be at odds. That said, they always fixed and did a professional job at that, if fact I would still be there if it were not for the looooong run to the pass, I really miss the place. That said, salesmen are a different breed and guys like this one are what gives the good ones a bad name, but don't hold everything against Barber, remember there are two sides to every story, and no matter what, the customer is not always right. JUst sayn.


In this business the customer is always right or you not in business long word travels fast around the Internet and word of mouth

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishn4real

Everyone who will definitely "NOT' purchase a boat from Barber's Marine, please raise their hand.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

tbaxl said:


> Well let me point out something I stated earlier, I kept a boat there for 18 months it did get some slight damage a couple of times and I understand a big boat and a fork lift will sometimes be at odds. That said, they always fixed and did a professional job at that, if fact I would still be there if it were not for the looooong run to the pass, I really miss the place. That said, salesmen are a different breed and guys like this one are what gives the good ones a bad name, but don't hold everything against Barber, remember there are two sides to every story, and no matter what, the customer is not always right. JUst sayn.


What you say can be true...................
But not when said business keeps said bad salesman and then chooses to not correct the problems that bad salesman created.
At that point it is then bad management and bad business.

The business is not under any obligation to retain bad apples But when they do, what does that tell you???


----------



## Chapman5011

*My 5000th post*

Back to the top!!!!!!!!


----------



## halo1

I'm bad haha!


----------



## wld1985

Is it really You?? What can you do to fix this issue or Issue's we have seen here.!


----------



## Jet fishin

TTT

Unbelievable, their indifference to customer satisfaction.


----------



## KingMe!!!

Yesterday I received my customer satisfaction survey from Seminole marine, the builders of sailfish boats. They ask questions about the boat,anything I would change or recommended ideas to make sailfish a better boat. Then they ask about my dealer satisfaction. You can imagine how well that went over. I was not the first to share that similar experience she said. She said that others are saying that Barbers is actually doing a disservice to sailfish. Oh well. It was a contracted caller and I asked to be contacted by Seminole marine so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Chapman5011

I caught fish this week.


----------



## Jason

I looked at my new boat today...she was sooooo purty sitting there. Emerald Coast Marine is my future.


----------



## Wahoo

Bump


----------



## KingMe!!!

So a birdie told me today that Barbers Marine is short a Boat salesman as of today. Now I'm not sure if it was directly related to my issues or if it were a collection of mishandlings but none the less it just goes to show that if you do people wrong, karma will come around to get you. Just thought Id share. Now I will add that I did take my boat back to Barbers for its 20 hr service because it was part of my contract and covered in my purchase price and because I whole heartedly trust Kenny Mann to take care of my stuff. To add to this I felt as if I were very well taken care of and even got same day service. I was promised this by the GM and I dropped it off at 9am and had it back at lunch. Walked away from that experience very happy.


----------



## Flounder Hounder

Sounds like a good solution, however their refusal to openly respond still leaves questions. 

Glad you are happy with your service. Enjoy your boat!


----------

